# Need help w/upgrade



## EdH (Oct 21, 2000)

Hi,

I'm trying to update my s2/dt with a larger hard drive.

I've tried booting with software from both Weeknees and Hinsdale (thanks to both for your work!). But nothing works.

The boot cd from Weeknees, it can't find my cd drive even though that's what I booted from. It tries four methods and fails. So that's as far as I can get.

The Hinsdale cd boots fine but the second command fails. mkdir /mnt/dos works fine but mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/dos yields "unknown device".

Oddly, if I boot w/Hinsdale but without any Tivo drives, /mnt/dos works fine.

I've checked and double checked the jumper settings. My Windows C: drive is the master on IDE device 0 and the original Tivo drive is the slave on the same IDE channel.

What's wrong?

Thanks,

Desperate


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

1. Hinsdale is out of date.
2. Disconnect your PC drive completely. 
3. Connect your CD drive as the master. TiVo orig drive and new drive on the same secondary IDE.
4. Follow the WeaKnees instructions very carefully.

Are you trying to save a backup? Save Recordings?


----------



## EdH (Oct 21, 2000)

supasta said:


> Are you trying to save a backup? Save Recordings?


Thanks, I'll try to stick with WK.

Yes and yes, I was intending to preserve my recordings.

And I was expecting to backup the original drive before doing anything else just to make sure I had a way back from any foul up. If I remove the PC drive I won't be able to do that. Right?

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

EdH said:


> And I was expecting to backup the original drive before doing anything else just to make sure I had a way back from any foul up. If I remove the PC drive I won't be able to do that. Right?


Well, you will still have your original TiVo drive


----------



## DEwing (Jul 11, 2007)

supasta said:


> 1. Hinsdale is out of date.
> ...
> 4. Follow the WeaKnees instructions very carefully.


I am curious about this. The Hinsdale directions seem to have been updated somewhat recently, and the Tiger tools iso pointed to is named 'MFSLBA48.iso', which suggest to me that it can handle LBA (drives with capacity > 137 GB). So it does not seem that out of date.

After listening to my TiVo make drive seek screech and click errors for a few days, it will no longer boot (it is stuck at 'powering up'). I planned the following:
1. Spinrite.
2. MaveTiVoBootable
3. Hinsdale upgrade and copy from current 250 GB stock drive to a new DB35 series 500 GB drive.

Any advice on this plan of action?


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

DEwing said:


> I am curious about this. The Hinsdale directions seem to have been updated somewhat recently, and the Tiger tools iso pointed to is named 'MFSLBA48.iso', which suggest to me that it can handle LBA (drives with capacity > 137 GB). So it does not seem that out of date.
> 
> After listening to my TiVo make drive seek screech and click errors for a few days, it will no longer boot (it is stuck at 'powering up'). I planned the following:
> 1. Spinrite.
> ...


The Hinsdale method will still work, and is completely valid when working with some hacks, etc. But, Hinsdale is completely outdated when doing a simple HD upgrade on a S2 DT unit.

As for your plan, what model TiVo are we talking about?


----------



## DEwing (Jul 11, 2007)

I have not actually looked at the Tivo since I put it into place 1.5 yrs ago. But I am pretty sure it is a Humax T2500. 

I always wanted a larger drive but didn't want to spend the money. I guess the Tivo heard my wishes because it chewed up its stock drive after only 1.5 yrs.

Since I am hoping to save all of my current info on the Tivo, that is why I want to use Hinsdale's directions and not InstantCake. Does my plan of action seem appropriate?

BTW, In reading about MakeTivoBootable, I have seen that there are two possible sets of command line arguments I should run (depending on where my Tivo's boot partition is located). Should I just run both sets of command line arguments (one after the other) or is there a way to interrogate the drive and determine where the boot partition is, so that I only run the one set of command line arguments that is appropriate for my Tivo?


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

DEwing said:


> I have not actually looked at the Tivo since I put it into place 1.5 yrs ago. But I am pretty sure it is a Humax T2500.
> 
> I always wanted a larger drive but didn't want to spend the money. I guess the Tivo heard my wishes because it chewed up its stock drive after only 1.5 yrs.
> 
> ...


You could always use mfslives boot cd as well, very simple and their web site has a command generator built to give you the exact commands needed to perform whatever it is you need, even better it supports external usb drives , and usb to ide adapters, so you can eliminate needing to disassemble your pc. Check it out www.mfslive.org


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

You want to AVOID maketivobootable until and unless you are sure the tivo's boot block has TRULY been trashed


----------



## DEwing (Jul 11, 2007)

Well, it doesn't matter about the MakeTivoBootable. The stock Maxtor drive is trashed. It won't even enter into diagnostic mode for spinrite. The drive model is 5A250J0. I have seen other threads that suggest this drive is susceptible to bearing failure. That is probably what I have.

So now I am waiting for my DB35 series 500 GB drive to arrive from CDW (which is apparently on backorder). When it arrives, I guess I will just have to buy InstantCake to get it going. In the meanwhile, I am TiVo-less. 

As for the dead Maxtor, it is stamped with its manufacture date. It is less than 3 years old. Seagate won't RMA because it was OEMed as a component. Humax tech support won't give me the time of day about working with Seagate for an RMA on the drive. Does any know if I'll have any luck trying to get Humax / Seagate to RMA the dead drive, or should I just quit?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Since I assume (I Know about ASS-U-ME) you are past out of warranty on the Humax They will probably be useless anyway. You need to spend money on a new Drive at the very least. After that you could either beg an image file or spend another $20 for an Instantcake image. Personally I would buy cake because it it makes as easy as ... to install the new image. Sorry about the dead drive.


----------

